# Shire Brew Club



## humulus (30/7/11)

Brewers im putting the feelers out there,id like to get a Home Brew Club going in the Sutherland Shire and surrounding areas,please leave some feed back so we can go further!!! :icon_chickcheers: 
Cheers Humulus


----------



## Blackapple (30/7/11)

Gday Humulus

I'm in Bexley, (St george area just outside the shire)
I might be interested if something like that started up, rather head down to the shire than the city.
I brew mostly extract and partials but am in the process of setting up a 3v ag system.

Cheers Jordan

Blackapple


----------



## humulus (30/7/11)

Blackapple said:


> Gday Humulus
> 
> I'm in Bexley, (St george area just outside the shire)
> I might be interested if something like that started up, rather head down to the shire than the city.
> ...


Beautiful Jordan hopefully we get some more interest and we will sort out a meet up!! spread the word around your brewer mates!


----------



## felon (30/7/11)

I would give it a go. I am a 3V novice with 18 months experience. I live in Engadine. I am a shift worker which can make things difficult to catch up.
Greg.


----------



## Plastic Man (30/7/11)

Humulus

As per PM's - I'm in.

cheers - Richard.


----------



## /// (30/7/11)

Theres a few from the Gong that would likely be keen to partake ...

Scotty


----------



## Tim (1/8/11)

I'm in, time permitting. I've been AG brewing since late 2004 and been down the 3V path and reverted back to BIAB to keep it all easy.


----------



## Bubba Q (1/8/11)

sounds interesting


----------



## megs80 (1/8/11)

I'd be interested. I'm an AG brewer in oyster bay


----------



## humulus (1/8/11)

Its looking good.... im an AG brewer been doing it 18mths and im a shift worker too,so ill try organize a catchup at my joint or a local pub,(not too many if any that have a few good beers on tap!any suggestions?) thanks for the interest would be great if us Shire/St George/Gong brewers could catch up every month or so!!!! Watch out for this post again and we can sort a date!!!
Cheers Humulus :chug:


----------



## bowser (1/8/11)

I'm keen, been doing extracts for a few years but any excuse to discuss and sample beer.


----------



## Robbo2234 (1/8/11)

+1 would be good to catch up and talk beer


----------



## crazyhorse (1/8/11)

Not quite in the Shire, but I am keen to be involved!

Nathan


----------



## Fatgodzilla (2/8/11)

humulus said:


> Its looking good.... im an AG brewer been doing it 18mths and im a shift worker too,so ill try organize a catchup at my joint or a local pub,(not too many if any that have a few good beers on tap!any suggestions?) thanks for the interest would be great if us Shire/St George/Gong brewers could catch up every month or so!!!! Watch out for this post again and we can sort a date!!!
> Cheers Humulus :chug:




No more St George Illawarra mergers please!!! 

The vibe and scope of brewers coming forward here on this thread is tremendous. Pick a venue and a date and strike while the fire is hot. Over discussions (of beer of course) get the feel for the style of club you want to be - pissheads getting together for drinks somewhere (any good craft beer venues around the place?) or over a BBQ with home brews, or a more formal club along the lines of the Newcastle HUBs or really formal like the Canberra Brewers. The Illawarra Brewers Union is not a club, we are a union (subtle difference) held together by regular but hard to organise social events and a strong forum presence on this website. If you northern blokes want a hand or advice to set up, don't be scared to ask. We'll tell you who to contact!  

Look forward to your future success.


----------



## jpScarfac3 (2/8/11)

I brew at Engadine so I'll give it ago.


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (2/8/11)

Hi all,


I'm in the process of getting a BIAB setup going and I'd love to get together with other brewers for brew days or just a drink.

I live at Sutho.


John


----------



## davelovesbeer (3/8/11)

AG brewer in Bangor, keen as well..


----------



## felon (3/8/11)

I'm happy to open up my place for the first meet, if we need a venue. My bar is not complete, but it is operational with 4 taps through an ice bank chiller. If a few others want to bring along a keg that would help. There is nothing like breaking the ice with a few cold ones.

Greg.


----------



## beerbog (4/8/11)

I'm in a similar situation to Felon, shift worker in Heathcote, BIAB for about 9 months. :beerbang:


----------



## humulus (4/8/11)

Shire and surrounding brewers suppose we should start thinking about a date for a meet up sound like a few of us are shiftworkers(im one),so if people start throwing some dates and venues about you never know we might be able to sort something.
Does the end of the month or early Sept sound good,im keen to get together talk crap,swap recipe ideas,brewing methods even bring a bottle or two of your best in(even a party keg!)for others to try and give their verdict on!
Cheers humulus :chug:


----------



## Cortez The Killer (4/8/11)

And as a club you are going to need a clever acronym 

Hmmmmm how about... 

Sutherland Shire and Surrounds Brewing Club (SSS Brewers / Triple S Brewers)
Sutherland Shire Brewers (SSB)
Sutherland Real Mashers (SRM)
Shire Brewers Association (SBA)
Shire Brewing Club (SBC) 
Sutherland/Shire All Grain (SAG)
Shire Sparging Experts (SSE)
Sutherland Shire Zymurgists (SSZ) 

Cheers


----------



## humulus (4/8/11)

Cortez The Killer said:


> And as a club you are going to need a clever acronym
> 
> Hmmmmm how about...
> 
> ...


Love em all,should be good for a laugh over a few beers to work out a name!!!! :lol:


----------



## Tim (4/8/11)

I won't be able to make anything until September, but I'm keen. As Felton has put his hand up then that's a good first venue.

As for a name what about: Shire Homebrew Information Troop (SHIT)


----------



## Bubba Q (4/8/11)

humulus said:


> Love em all,should be good for a laugh over a few beers to work out a name!!!! :lol:



Sutherland United Drinking Society (SUDS)


----------



## felon (9/8/11)

Since nobody has thrown any dates out yet, I'll start the ball rolling. I'm assuming that most people would prefer to catch up over a weekend, but some of us also work shiftwork. I'm happy to have the first catch up at my place, but I have young kids so I can't go to late into the night. I'm at Engadine. I'm available for Sat 20th or Sun 21st Aug. Also for Fri night 2 Sep or Fri to Sun 9 - 11 Sep weekend.


----------



## Blackapple (9/8/11)

The meridian hotel at Hurstville has JSGA and coopers green on tap and a large comfy area out the back, cheap dodgy food too.
Just an idea for a venue at some point.
Felons place as he is offering sounds like a good kick off, most of those dates are fine for me. But as with felon, little ones restrict me from evenings.

Cheers


----------



## bowser (10/8/11)

The next couple of weekends wil be out for me due to renovations going on at home, however early September should work.

I am in Heathcote so Engadine / Heathcote suits perfectly.

If the weather permitted i could probably host at some stage as well. Not much room inside but have a decent size deck out the back.


----------



## humulus (10/8/11)

Just looked up my roster,im free on the20/21st Aug then its the 10th/11th Sept and17th /18th sept
if were still stuck for a venue we can can have it in my "man cave" got a fridge that can hold 4 18l kegs so i suppose we could give that a work out!


----------



## flano (10/8/11)

hell yeah.
I am an engadinian.


----------



## felon (10/8/11)

My setup will run 4 kegs also. Would be greatly appreciated if others could bring a keg so I don't run out and for variety. That is of course if you want to run it at my place.


----------



## Tim (10/8/11)

I'm keen but will be in Newcastle the weekend of the 20th. I can bring one of beer engines for service as well, but I don't have any ale at the moment. I need to brew some.


----------



## humulus (10/8/11)

felon said:


> My setup will run 4 kegs also. Would be greatly appreciated if others could bring a keg so I don't run out and for variety. That is of course if you want to run it at my place.
> 
> View attachment 47567


Jesus what a set up felon!!!!!!!!!!!!your place is looking the goods!!!!!!!
lets get us a date!
We will give it a week for everybody who is interested to post dates then pick the most popular one!
cheers humulus


----------



## SG9090 (10/8/11)

Hey all,
Im a new AG brewer keen to meet others in the shire and improve my knowledge.
Im in Caringbah.

Cheers,
Shane


----------



## humulus (10/8/11)

SG9090 said:


> Hey all,
> Im a new AG brewer keen to meet others in the shire and improve my knowledge.
> Im in Caringbah.
> 
> ...


G,day Shane keep an eye on this thread for the next week and hopefully we will pick a date to have our first meet!
cheers Glenn


----------



## Blackapple (10/8/11)

felon said:


> My setup will run 4 kegs also. Would be greatly appreciated if others could bring a keg so I don't run out and for variety. That is of course if you want to run it at my place.
> 
> View attachment 47567


Nice setup, I'll second felons place for a first meet, should be able to get a keg ready


----------



## Paxton (10/8/11)

This thread interests me greatly.

I'm a re-interested brewer from Caringbah, and need all the help I can get...


----------



## flano (11/8/11)

If it is in sept I will do a keg as well for it.
I will do smurtos JSGA if you like.
I BIAB .


----------



## humulus (11/8/11)

Its looking like its in Sept sometime ill do a 9l party keg of something as well,keep the feedback on the dates coming


----------



## hsb (11/8/11)

I googled 'Engadine' and turns out it has a station/is in Sydney/is get-to-able.  
I'd try and swing by, a keg might be a challenge on the train, will see.
I'm in the Eastern Suburbs.


----------



## flano (11/8/11)

hsb said:


> I googled 'Engadine' and turns out it has a station/is in Sydney/is get-to-able.
> I'd try and swing by, a keg might be a challenge on the train, will see.
> I'm in the Eastern Suburbs.



yep train station..pub ...RTA..surgery..TAB...Golden Arches...go-lo

You could live and work there and never have to leave.

Engadine is pretty big though ...so it could be a hike from the station.
I dunno where Felon lives in relation to the station.


----------



## AndyO (11/8/11)

Hi,

Sounds interesting - I'm in Oyster Bay, and keep threatening to make the move to AG, but still need a few bits and pieces before I get started. Plus, the house needs work done (like painting and whatnot). Anyhoo, I'm keen to meet up and chitchat about other peoples AG experiences..

Thanks,
AndyO!


----------



## flano (11/8/11)

AndyO! said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sounds interesting - I'm in Oyster Bay, and keep threatening to make the move to AG, but still need a few bits and pieces before I get started. Plus, the house needs work done (like painting and whatnot). Anyhoo, I'm keen to meet up and chitchat about other peoples AG experiences..
> 
> ...



as I am probably only around the corner from felon I will bring along my BIAB equipment to show anyone who is interested what it all looks like.
..it looks like a big pot. 
I will bring the bag so you can see the mythical swiss viole...plus the green bucket.


----------



## bowser (11/8/11)

beernorks said:


> I will do smurtos JSGA if you like.




I only do extracts atm but i do have some of this in the bottle which i could bring along.


----------



## mckenry (11/8/11)

Aussie Brewer Locations

You should add yourselves.


----------



## felon (11/8/11)

> Engadine is pretty big though ...so it could be a hike from the station.
> I dunno where Felon lives in relation to the station.



Very true. I live about 5 km from the train station. I am on a bus route if that helps anyone. At the very bottom end of Kingswood Rd for those that know the area.


----------



## Tim (11/8/11)

Know it well. Love the Pizza Shop down there


----------



## humulus (11/8/11)

Tim said:


> Know it well. Love the Pizza Shop down there


Whittos pizzas are tops!!!!!!!


----------



## felon (11/8/11)

Yeah it's a regular dinner stop.


----------



## Plastic Man (17/8/11)

About 5 years ago a few local mates and I discussed forming a local brew club. We put a fair bit of thought into it and even sent a questionair out to other clubs in Australia to get some feedback to how they were organised and what they did. We pulled the info into a document but never made the next step. I found it the other day on my work computer so post it here for info / interest. Maybe way too serious for what's planned but if the group morphs into something more serious it's worth keeping in mind.

We even played around with names and a logo. 

Sutherland Lager & Ale Brewers or *SLAB* for short. We thought that may put off some St George brothers from making the hike over so thought that Southern Lager & Ale Brewers (still SLAB), maybe better. I can't find the logo we did back then but did a quick rough of it from memory.

These notes may help any other groups that are thinking about formimg a club. Re-reading them after 5 years there were some good ideas in them

cheers - richard.

View attachment Southern_Lager___Ale_Brewers_Draft_1.doc


View attachment SLAB_logo.doc


----------



## flano (18/8/11)

Plastic Man said:


> About 5 years ago a few local mates and I discussed forming a local brew club. We put a fair bit of thought into it and even sent a questionair out to other clubs in Australia to get some feedback to how they were organised and what they did. We pulled the info into a document but never made the next step. I found it the other day on my work computer so post it here for info / interest. Maybe way too serious for what's planned but if the group morphs into something more serious it's worth keeping in mind.
> 
> We even played around with names and a logo.
> 
> ...


SLAB...LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Cortez The Killer (18/8/11)

SLAB is pretty cool

It really depends what sort of club you are after 

I really like the IBU model as a sort of unregulated collective - no membership as such but rather 4 - 5 gatherings a year at various members places for a Real Ale Fest or Beer Fest

Participants bring food and beer (for drinking and review) and a good time is had by all

It's not too hard for the IBU to organise these events however any attempts to make the IBUs a club in the traditional / formal sense - seems to send members underground

One of the cons of the above is its very hard to organise a case swap or club comp 

Fatgodzilla is probably a good go to person as he has probably attended every brew club in the country at one time or another 

Cheers


----------



## humulus (18/8/11)

SLAB....love it!!! definately gotta get some dates for September my shed is available if we cant sort anywhere else......start throwing some dates around


----------



## humulus (18/8/11)

Plastic Man said:


> About 5 years ago a few local mates and I discussed forming a local brew club. We put a fair bit of thought into it and even sent a questionair out to other clubs in Australia to get some feedback to how they were organised and what they did. We pulled the info into a document but never made the next step. I found it the other day on my work computer so post it here for info / interest. Maybe way too serious for what's planned but if the group morphs into something more serious it's worth keeping in mind.
> 
> We even played around with names and a logo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackapple (18/8/11)

humulus said:


> SLAB....love it!!! definately gotta get some dates for September my shed is available if we cant sort anywhere else......start throwing some dates around


Lets get it happening!
Most weekends are good for me in sept other than the one nearest the 27th.


----------



## felon (18/8/11)

Some great ideas there. Sat 10th Sep or Sun 11th suit me best to have the first catch up at my place. Can everyone else make it on either of these dates? I'm thinking an early arvo time slot. Anyone else got more ideas on times or dates.


----------



## bowser (18/8/11)

The 10th of Sep could work for me.


----------



## Blackapple (18/8/11)

I'll second the 10th


----------



## /// (18/8/11)

Cortez The Killer said:


> I really like the IBU model as a sort of unregulated collective - no membership as such but rather 4 - 5 gatherings a year at various members places for a Real Ale Fest or Beer Fest
> 
> One of the cons of the above is its very hard to organise a case swap or club comp



As Gino mentioned, the IBU's are a bit of an anti-club, but none the less the group is engaging and that is the main thing. It is no use formalising things if you do not need to or want to, and it is something that always be done at a later date. 

The IBU's have 4-5 events, but started as just one event (Big Ray Day). 

scotty


----------



## Plastic Man (19/8/11)

early arvo 10th sounds good.

viva la SLAB !! :kooi:


----------



## flano (21/8/11)

arvo of 10th is cool with me.


----------



## Tim (22/8/11)

I should be able to make the 10th. I'll mark it in my iCal.


----------



## humulus (22/8/11)

Looks like the 10th is looking the goods!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lock it in!!!!!!!!!
time to get a brew sorted into a party keg!!!!! :chug:


----------



## megs80 (22/8/11)

The 10th sounds good for me. What suburb are we looking at?


----------



## megs80 (22/8/11)

The 10th sounds good for me. What suburb are we looking at?


----------



## felon (22/8/11)

Lock in the Sat 10th Sep then at my place at Engadine. PM me for address details when it gets closer. Should we call it a 2pm start? We probably should start a list of what people are bringing (ie food or beer). We also need to work out numbers. If people bring beer in Corny kegs it doesn't need to be cold as I run an ice bank chiller. I also have couplings to run 50L kegs (beware lots of stairs). I will hopefully have on tap a pilsner and an English bitter. 
Looking forward to it. :chug:


----------



## Plastic Man (23/8/11)

2pm's good for me. Meant to be driving down to Bowral late afternoon so gives me a few hours to sample a few Shire HB's. (think I'll let the wife do the driving to Bowral...)


----------



## flano (23/8/11)

I will bring a cornie of pale ale. 

2pm is cool with me.

I thought it might be a good idea to maybe have a few questions that people in the know might be able to explain a bit better.
I for one, have only brewed by myself and gone by what I read on here.

my questions are.

explain cubing with no chill etc
explain late hopping and the difference bewteen pellets flowers etc...when to use what.


----------



## Plastic Man (23/8/11)

There is now a sub forum for Southern Lager & Ale Brewers SLAB in the Brew Club sub forums. (thanks Dane and Doc!!).

Posted quick summary in the sub forum of 10th Sept get together. Communicating in there may make it easier to keep track of everything. Its good to see our name up in lights as well !!  

Might make it easier for others potentials to find us as well.

[topic="57464"]Link to post[/topic]

cheers - Richard.


----------



## flano (24/8/11)

I put this is in the sub forum as well.
It is Easy to change or give the flick to altogether ...I just took it upon myself to get one going.

http://slabclub.tumblr.com/


----------



## AndyO (25/8/11)

Ahoy!

This is all starting to sound dangerously like a plan. 10/sep @ 2pm has been locked in 

Should be good.


----------



## SG9090 (25/8/11)

I really want to come along, however i accidently drank all my beer, only have a few bottles left of an English Best Bitter which i wouldn't mind a few opinions on. Maybe can bring nibbles along instead of a keg.

Shane


----------



## humulus (25/8/11)

beernorks said:


> I put this is in the sub forum as well.
> It is Easy to change or give the flick to altogether ...I just took it upon myself to get one going.
> 
> http://slabclub.tumblr.com/


Absolute GOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## humulus (25/8/11)

SG9090 said:


> I really want to come along, however i accidently drank all my beer, only have a few bottles left of an English Best Bitter which i wouldn't mind a few opinions on. Maybe can bring nibbles along instead of a keg.
> 
> Shane


Shane i reckon there will be enough beer!! some knibbles sounds good!!!
cheers Glenn


----------



## Lorenzo99 (13/2/14)

Did this club end up taking off? are you guys still around?


----------



## phyco (14/2/14)

yea I'd like to know too


----------



## MCHammo (14/2/14)

They're still around. I met one of the guys yesterday to hand over some kegs from the recent bulk buy. I'm not in the club, but I might hit them up some time in the future.

Their [inactive] subforum is here: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/65-southern-lager-ale-brewers/
Their Facebook group is here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/slabs/


----------



## Plastic Man (14/2/14)

Guys

Clubs been going well for a few years now. We had a get together last Sat. It's pretty informal but great for swapping beers and beer yarns. Most of the action is on the Facebook page so log on there and introduce yourself. it's an extremely friendly club so try and make it to one of the SLAB get togethers. details always posted on Facebook.

Cheers - Richard


----------

